
Sisyphus – The Kinetic Art Table - gitgud
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1199521315/sisyphus-the-kinetic-art-table
======
jimmySixDOF
Such a simple idea executed with style.

$1,924,018 pledged of $50,000 goal

Bravo!

